# Fly fishing Colorado Bend State Park



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I am heading for Colorado Bend State park outside of Austin in early April for a camping/kayak flyfishing weekend. I hear the white bass run pretty hard late March earlyu April. Anyone ever targeted them? If so what weight rod, flies etc would you suggest packing in the arsenal for the long weekend?


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

5-7 wt with an assortment of white clousers.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's a proven white bass clouser. The key is to use the heavy eyes and get the fly down.

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/patterns/flyrecipes.html

One thing to keep in mind, though, is that with the absence of rain this winter, there is a good chance that the fish won't make it up there like they would normally do. This happened 2 years ago and the big schools of fish stayed in Buchanan.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Gets really crowded there and the Potlickers and Barneys are out in full force. Even witnessed a near fist fight and boat trailer drive by side swipe from a crew out to get a Darwin award in the group category. After the guy rolled around on the ground with histrionic fake convulsions he yelled at the other guy 

"I'm gonna cost you more than a divorce". 

Words that strike terror in the Hearts of the Red Blooded ******* 'Merikan Male.


----------

